# I Found the Perfect Tracking Light



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 31, 2004)

Click here to see it. 

Darrell


----------



## Trizey (Dec 31, 2004)

Good golly that's an expensive light!!

Buy one and try it out, let us know how it works!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2004)

*$2,900.00...*

Did I read that right???? :speechles


----------



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2004)

So Darrell, was this one of your Christmas presents or are you just starting next years list?  Hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Hoss


----------



## HT2 (Dec 31, 2004)

:speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles 

I believe I'll have to pass on this one.......


----------



## creekrunner (Dec 31, 2004)

and did you see it runs for a whopping 1-1/2 hours on 20 lithium batteries


----------



## taylornelms (Feb 1, 2005)

does that thing come with a flowmaster and K&N air filter for better breathign.  wow insane waste of money


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 1, 2005)

Can ya' get them cheaper by the dozen?


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 1, 2005)

not perfect!!!!! perfect would be free!!!


----------



## StinkyPete (Feb 1, 2005)

*$2,900.00*

Thats a lot of cha-ching there now.   Tell us how it works.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hey Stinky...*

How many week's allowance is that?


----------



## mpowell (Feb 1, 2005)

shoot, for that kind of $$$ you could rent a helicopter with infrared search capabilities!

i did like this point made on the website . . .

"Self-defense tool, bright enough to temporarily blind an opponent"

or, you could just crack their head open with $5 hammer!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 2, 2005)




----------

